# Is 84 Degrees Too Warm



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

For my rhom? Btw I have had my Heater for 20 years.... Should I get a new one? I read a few stories about heaters malfunctioning and coolong the fish.... id be distraught to lose a fish over that.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

20 years is a loooong time for a heater (or any electric device)
yes its well worth the $30 to get a new heater to avoid any issues...especially with cold weather months away.

84 isnt too hot but it is at the upper scale of what id consider safe temps. anymore then that and id worry. preferably id keep the tank around 79 degrees give or take a few degrees


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Would definitely get another heater, or better yet 2 smaller ones... In the event one does stick on, it wont be able to totally cook your fish like a single large heater.

84 is about the highest my tank ever gets on a HOT day outside, and typically at that point I put a chunk of ice in the sump to prevent it climbing any further, or slowly add some cold water.

One of the best ways to cool your tank (without a chiller and big $$) is evaporation... leave your lids cracked or open and point a fan across the top of the tank.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree, from the research I have done seems the 84 is on the high end but not "unsafe" I mean... they are tropical river fish... im sure they can handle some heat. BUT I would worry about keeping it that high due to what AEgir was getting at.... if your old Big heater fails and keeps heating... if its already 84...ain't gonna take look to bake them... if it was set at 78 or so... would give more time to catch the temp being off.

I currently run one aqueon pro series heater. Wish i bought two smaller ones ...thought of the situation AEgir was speaking of after I ordered my heater. plus the idiots in the tank manage to knock it off the tank wall sometimes...AH!

My advice mimics those who have already chimed in... get a new heater or two... keep the temp more around 80... My tank runs at like 78-79.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok fell as will do.. Will get today thx

What size should i get? For 100 gallons? I want to go with 2 heaters


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

84 is a tad on the high end but you'll be alright if stays at that temp and doesn't get any hotter...I've got all my tanks on 80 degrees...and yes, definitely get a new heater to be on the safe side...I use Aqueon's!...Never had any problems with them!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

humm... I have a 150w Aqueon pro.. for a 55g... so... maybe two of those? or maybe two 100ws? you could just look on the packaging to see how many gallons a 100w heats... say it goes up to a 60gal... I would get two of them... I would think you may need two 150s tho... just check what they are rated for.

also, I don't know a TON about tanks and stuff yet... BUT I do know several people that have them and they all use Aqueon heaters. Their pro ones come with a lifetime warranty too.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dunno heaters to recommend. i buy them all of once a decade. just buy two rated for 50 gallon tanks







lol


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Again thx for fast replies. Do u even need s Heater in summer time if its 100 gallons? If temp changes it wont be fast with that amount of water... Ill still get the heathers was just curious


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well my heat is an auto heater. i think all heater are now. i literally set my heater to 77 degrees and walk away. in the summer time the natural water temperature with no heater is 80 degrees. the heater stays off all summer. in the winter she'll kick back on.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

The general rule of thumb is roughly 3 watts per gallon of water in terms of which heater to use...So for a 55'er a 150 watt heater would suffice...of'course the other factor is what the room temp is where you keep your tank...Our mean temp in our house is about 75 degrees give or take all year round so that formula works perfectly for me.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you people and your watts and math formulas








its called look for the big ass "for up to 55 gallons" sticker on the package...or whatever size you so desire


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> you people and your watts and math formulas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those aren't entirely accurate either...go look at the different brand names and it will tell you up to x amount of gallons but some heaters will give you more bang for your buck while others won't cut it...for example, brand x is a 100 watt heater that says good up to 55 gallons...brand y is a 100 watt heater but is only good up to 30 gallons...here again, it also depends on your room temp and how many degrees you want raise the temp in your tank...they got charts on the back for that also!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never had a problem in 22 years of fish keeping. i never came home with a heater and was like "oh man its not sufficiently heating my water to its promised specificity!"
i just turn the knob until the little orange light comes on...and walk away for about 8 years until i buy a new one.

thoughts?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Well... I agree with Manster AND Oce. When I was picking the heater for my RBP tank.. I did notice each brand had different specs... hell one brand reccomended a 250w for up to a 60g tank.. that seemed high to me... I think the biggest thing to pay attention to is how much the tank needs to raise in temp. if it only has to be heated a few degrees, you can get away with smaller heater(s).

Bobbyd - I need heaters year round... I have an a/c vent next to my tank. and my house only stays at 75 degrees. In the winter house stays at 70 so pretty sure the heater will run a lot in the winter.

also, the bigger the heater or more heaters will run less... they will heat quicker.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, we are all in agreement...I was just saying that there are other variables in the equation to consider...but most importantly, like we mentioned, is how many degrees the temp in the tank needs to be raised...then you can judge for yourself and get the right heater for your tank.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

yep... you can always add more heaters! but then your tank will look like a science experiment like mine...lol...

I have added a hang on filter... and a bubbler lines and such... I have wires and crap all over and under the tank... I will have to post up a newer pic.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive never had more then one heater in any of my tanks. even my 90 gallon tank was well enough with one heater. but i would certainly do that if i need to. im fortunate that a giant aquarium store operates 20 minutes from my house and they sell everything from high end over sized to low income budget stuff. if youre willing to drop a few more bucks you can get anything you want in that place. the heater i have in my 30 gallon cost me $60. its digital and you never need mess with it. set the temp you want and it keeps the tank that temperature year round


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

We only run 1 primary heater on the 400 gal saltwater system.... but its a JBJ 1000W with redundant temperature controllers, a chiller that can battle anything it puts out, and a damn sure method of notifying the owner if anything goes wrong (email and text). We also have a replacement on hand, just like most other things in the system.

Mike, even the digital controlled ones can fail. ALL aquarium heaters have a thermostat inside, some are hard set (to 75 or whatever) and some are adjustable. Theres tons of ways that can not work, causing the heater to either not cycle on, or to cycle on and never kick off. The point of two heaters is to protect you in either of those events... if one sticks on, its not going to be powerful enough to cook your fish in the near future, and if one sticks off the other can pull some of the slack.

Example, for a 55 gallon tank 165w is recommended... so use 2 80w

for a 125 375w, so use 2 200w.

Yeah, you have more stuff in the tank (great reason to use a sump!) but peace of mind is a huge thing for me... a plan for your fail safe plan is good to have.


----------

